# airbag fault and hot weather



## ufgator (Jun 25, 2012)

I have 2005 GTO. Airbag fault light went off in december, had SDM replaced. Since then same fault light has come back on and cleared several times. Ive come to fairly certain conclusion that it is the hot weather (when car gets hot) that triggers the fault and dealership agrees but cant figure out what is happening. Any idea?

Every time i bring it to dealer, they tell me its a stored code (not active), they have no idea whats wrong, and they simply clear the code. My best guess is that some of the wiring insulation is expanding in the heat causing a short somewhere but i really dont know.


----------



## PatrickNJ (Apr 21, 2006)

*Airbag light on, VZAirbag not detecting problem*

I have a similar issue. I built the Serial Cable and installed the VZAirbag software on my laptop. When the airbag light comes on, I run the VZAirbag program and I get normal readings on everything (Executing the Read 0 and Readcodes commands). Nothing unusual with the parameter values (Capacitance, Resistance values, etc.) and everything reads "None". Even the History indicates that there were no issues. After clearing the Airbag light everything is fine. When I start the car up and start driving the light does not come in. When I start up for the second time the Airbag light comes on again. I also took out the glove compartment and checked for any damage to the wiring harnesses. They were fine. I wrapped them with tape anyway so the edge of the metal won't cut into them. Any ideas? Could it be the SDM? Also, does the VZAirbag program cover all Airbag related DTCs?


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

There has been some discussions years back, about air bag faults and occasional horn beeps resulting
from shorting inside the steering wheel, around the air bag. I replaced my 05 wheel with an 06 wheel with
illuminated controls, and the contacts were very close to the grounds. (been a few years ago, and don't 
remember the exact locations, but were easy to see). I taped these up, just to be safe.

Larry


----------



## PatrickNJ (Apr 21, 2006)

ufgator, 

Just wondering if you were able to pinpoint the problem? I ran the VZairbag software to clear the fault light (for the upteenth time). When I looked at the history this time it said steering Wheel Loop High Resistance. It's most likely the clock spring with a possible connection issue. It seems to me that the software does not store the fault in the history every time. This time it showed up.
So I am wondering if the entire clock-spring needs to be replaced or is it just simply a connection issue as AlaGreyGoat stated.


----------

